# Need ID on this guys



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got these fish in LPS. The salesperson had no idea what kind of fish are they but sold for $3 each to me. I am not sure but assuming that they are cichlids. Please help. They are juvies about 1.5 - 2.0 inch.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Which one? There are a couple different species of fish in that photo.


----------



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

Scuff said:


> Which one? There are a couple different species of fish in that photo.


The one with dark body and white dots.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like an african leaf fish. Might be wrong though as the spots are wrong. Might be a hybrid of some sort.


----------



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

susankat said:


> Looks like an african leaf fish. Might be wrong though as the spots are wrong. Might be a hybrid of some sort.


I've got replies from another forum and it looks legit. It's uaru cichlid. But thanks anyways!:fish bowl-3:


----------

